# Blackburn Rovers and Red Bull



## Chris Hobson (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm not sure whether this should be in the sports section but it is more about humour I think. I don't like football but my wife likes to watch it. Currently the match between Hull City and Blackburn Rovers is on the telly. I can't help noticing that the Blackburn Rovers strip makes the players look like cans of Red Bull. Red Bull could sponsor them but then why would they? they are getting free advertising anyway.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 15, 2021)

Do they play on the wings?


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 17, 2021)

You’ve got it a**e about face, red bull cans look like 19th century Blackburn Rovers kits, they originally played in Blue and White quartered shirts.

The rather expensive wheelchair I use to go to the Rovers comes with coloured flashes on the sides of the battery covers. At no extra cost, the folk at TGA Mobilty sold me one with one blue and one white on the other side.

I’ve never tasted Red Bull, but I could do with a boost!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 19, 2021)

I remember being bemused by seeing the Sensational Alex Harvey Band performing Delilah on Top of the Pops. Me only knowing the Tom Jones version and totally unaware that I was watching the original.

On the subject of Red Bull, I once had to drive a truck from Ireland to Hull. Small hours, feeling tired, stopped to tank up the truck. Bought a can of Red Bull and downed it and got a massive rush. The song It's Raining Men came on the radio and was rocking down the road singing along at the top of my lungs.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 20, 2021)

Though the Sensationlal Alex Harvey Band didn’t form until 1972, 5 years after Tom Jones recorded it. It was originally written for PJ Proby, who didn’t record it.

Interestingly, Alex Harvey was born in the Gorbals in 1935, so was 5 years older than Tom Jones. Died in 1982.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 25, 2021)

Ha, nothing is as simple and straightforward as it seems is it? Since Alex co wrote the song I had assumed that his version would have been first. I like the SAHB version best, I like the hammy over acting in the delivery and the instrumental parts are more intricate.


----------

